# Budgie colour?



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

What type of budgie is this colour wise? Is he just a bright yellow face?
I'm awful with bird colours :blush:



Thanks!


Also is his beak in need of a trim? :S 
He has cuttlefish and plenty of things to keep it down on?


----------

